
Solving All the Wrong Problems - mouzogu
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering why this obviously interesting and relevant article
gets no attention, I have no idea. This is the 9th submission in the past 2
weeks[0], and none of them have got significant votes or discussion.

It's a mystery.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20All%20the%20Wrong%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20All%20the%20Wrong%20Problems%20nytimes&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

